# Hello There



## WordsofAffirmation (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello, I’m 29 and have been married for a year. I’ve been unsure of how to deal with some concerns in my marriage and I hope to get some good advice on here that’ll help me know how to better approach these concerns. Seems like a great place!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post away, there are many here who can help!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What are the issues that you are concerned about?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there. When you get approved, pick your forum and give us your concerns/details. Welcome.


----------



## WordsofAffirmation (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone! I feel this will be a beneficial website. I've already done my first post  I don't have serious issues in my marriage thankfully. Like any marriage, there are bumps and I'm still learning what it takes to be a good husband. I love my wife and am so grateful to have her in my life. Looking forward to learning from you all!


----------

